# OPA2134 - source?



## lcipher3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Getting quite a few projects on my list that specify OPA2134
Anyone have a reliable inexpensive source?   Mouser and Digikey are $$$
There are some from China of course - but counterfeits abound.... anyone successfully buy from a seller?

(taydaelectronics doesn't have any in stock)


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 7, 2020)

I would go with Digi-Key. But I would buy one 2134 and a batch of NE5532s. Socket them and see if there’s a difference...if there is then order up some more 2134s 

I’m doing this experiment currently, as soon as my Delegate board arrives.


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Good idea - nothing beats experimenting


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 7, 2020)

If you don't mind adapters, the smd version of the opa2134 is cheaper.  I have used the opa1642 as a replacement.  It's a better chip.  Not sure a guitar effect could do it justice.  The opa1678 looks like a better chip, as well and it's less than a buck.


----------



## Barry (Jan 7, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> If you don't mind adapters, the smd version of the opa2134 is cheaper.  I have used the opa1642 as a replacement.  It's a better chip.  Not sure a guitar effect could do it justice.  The opa1678 looks like a better chip, as well and it's less than a buck.


With effects sometimes the lesser quality is more better


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Agreed.  A lot times, delays, modulation pedals, compressors, boosts, buffers, mixers, adc, dacs, etc sound good with a good audio. Dirt pedals, depends on the design.  Some dirt pedals sound like crap with a good opamp - Dist+, Crowther Hotcake, SS2 and many more.  I wouldn't want a rat with an opa2134.  However, the Vertex Ultraphonix sounds good with an opa2134.  Or a zendrive with an ad712.


----------



## arnie65 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've tried and tested quite a few chips including the opa2134 (american made) with a Zendrive, the Ultraphonix, and a few other pedals. I made recordings of all of them playing the same riff and chords; to my surprise, the obscure TLC2272CP chip sounded the best to my ears, and the ears of 3 friends of mine.  It added some girth and clarity to the tone and a bit of sensitivity to the attack (dynamics). The opa2134 was a close second, follow by the AD712JN originally used in the Zendrive.    I'm currently selling all the chips I tried in a bundle on Ebay including the TLC2272CP since I got 6 of them when I purchase them.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 10, 2021)

I bought mine from Smallbear.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 10, 2021)

I got a handful with my last Tayda order and they seem on par with any others I get.  I suspect they're legit because the price is about on the same as everyone else if I recall.


----------



## arnie65 (Jan 10, 2021)

I want to try the TL072 next...


----------



## music6000 (Jan 10, 2021)

I find the OPA2134 tends to get rid of the nasty fizz as the notes fade away so I would class it as Smooooth!!!
Very handy if a pedal has that flaw in it's design!


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 8, 2021)

arnie65 said:


> I want to try the TL072 next...


Did you ever try that tl072


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2021)

Lotta counterfeit OPA2134s around.  Get them from an authorized distributor like Mouser or DigiKey, otherwise you'll probably end up with a TL072 that's been scrubbed and relabeled.  Not saying TL072 is bad, it's just not an OPA2134.


----------

